# Umgang mit der Vergangenheit



## fellohr

Hola:

Estoy escribiendo un texto sobre la Transición y quiero hablar del _Umgang mit der Vergangenheit_.

¿Existe una traducción literal o tengo que decirlo de otra manera?

... supongo que _el trato del pasado_ no es correcto, ¿verdad?


Muchas gracias.


----------



## gvergara

_Trato _no me parece mal, pero quizás _relación _tampoco estaría mal. Quizás si nos proveyeses de más contexto...


----------



## fellohr

Bueno, se trata de formular la tarea para un examen de tal modo que los alumnos contesten enumerando/comentando los aspectos que caracterizaban la Transición, p.ej. el pacto de silencio, el hecho de que terminada la dictadura durante mucho tiempo seguían existiendo calles y plazas con nombres de franquistas, el hecho de que la Ley de Memoria Histórica solo fue aprobado en 2007, etc.
Para hacerles comentar estas características, ¿se puede decir: _Explica los aspectos fundamentales que caraterizaban el trato del (_o quizás_ con el) franquismo en España_?


----------



## gvergara

Sabes, trato no se entiende bien, en mi opinión. Creo que _actitud hacia el franquismo _se acerca más a lo que deseas, espero que aparezcan más nativos a enriquecer la discusión. Saludos

G.


----------



## fellohr

Gracias, _actitud_ me parece bastante bien para lo que quiero decir.
Un saludo.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Coincido en que _trato _(Behandlung) es inadecuado en este contexto. Mi sugerencia es _tratamiento del pasado histórico._


----------



## fellohr

Gracias! Un saludo a Tucumán.


----------

